# Have you ever heard of an oscar eating....



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Have you ever heard of an oscar eating brussels sprouts?? My new little O went after the brussels sprout I put in the tank for the pleco. I figured he would taste it and let it go. Which he did. But what surprised me was he went back and tore off a leaf and ate it!! I mean, I don't mind, I just thought it odd!!

By the way, I have re-named him Walter. Anybody familiar with the ventriloquist Jeff Dunham? One of his dummies is a grumpy old man named Walter. My little O has the exact same facial expression!! :lol:


----------



## joeyballz (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL Walter is his best character!

They like peas too.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

heylady...that brussel sprouts story is absolutely disgusting, and I am sure to have nightmares over it for quite some time.  
BV

P.S. Good to hear your little Walter is getting his veggies! :lol:


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Yes, I know what you mean BV. I hate brussels sprouts too. Horrible veggie but the fish like it so what can you do?

I agree with you Joeyballz, Walter IS his best character. :wink:


----------



## Al'Thor (Mar 11, 2006)

heylady said:


> Yes, I know what you mean BV. I hate brussels sprouts too. Horrible veggie but the fish like it so what can you do?
> 
> I agree with you Joeyballz, Walter IS his best character. :wink:


How is it that you came to have brussel sprouts in your house? :lol: If he eats them, more power to you! Mine won't eat anything green....in fact, he'll take the romaine out of the veggie clip I have for my Uaru and drag it up to the overflow box so nobody can have any. :x :lol:


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

> How is it that you came to have brussel sprouts in your house? :lol:


I only buy it for the pleco's!!! I swear!!! 

I buy a bag of frozen sprouts and then that way I can thaw them out as needed and plop them in the various tanks. Works out good.


----------



## ksane (Mar 19, 2008)

I like brussel sprouts, guess I'm the only one :-D I My Oscars won't eat them though. I buy the ones on the stalks for the plecs and stick just the stalk in their tank and they love em' but MAN! It smells up the whole room. Broccoli in the tank does the same thing.


----------

